# Overcame Everything Tonight



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I had to socialise with my friend and her parents today who are informed of my conditions. I was/am sleep deprived, anxious and exhausted. I ignored everyone, shut myself away and fell asleep instead. At first.

My friend's mother cooked dinner and I emerged in a sleepy haze and went to the bathroom. Because the dinner table was in full view of the bathroom door, on emerging I was faced with a table full of people gawking at me. I didn't know they had already begun eating. I fled out of shock. My friend pursued and helped me recover.

I took my place at the table and on being asked how I was replied "I don't know" but then mentioned my current state. At first everyone was subdued. They then started to show great concern and talk with me about my worries and health, giving good advice to not push myself hard in sticking to my new schedule. 

After that, and due to being sleepy and shortsighted without my glasses, I relaxed and started making comments, jokes and brief spurts of conversation, making them all laugh several times! I made a joke about a carbonated drink they enjoyed and kept referring to afterwards.

As we parted her parents commented on how amazed they were. I used to be unable to eat with others.


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

That's fantastic! Im really pleased for you


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats  Sometimes it pays off to stick through those initial awkward moments.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

That's great man *pats back* =)


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats! That's really awesome to hear!


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

This is fabulous! It sort of proves a theory I have that keeping SA a big secret is one of the things that keep it going. We're left alone with our demons without the connection and support of other people. 

Also, when other people are aware, then the stress of trying to hide symptoms or worrying about what other people are thinking about how you might be behaving is illeviated. This can cut the anxiety down to a managable level and help you to relax.

You're fortunate to have a friend who didn't freak out when you freaked out but instead, brought you back into the folds of her loving family.

Thanks for sharing this great experience!


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

That's awesome and i'm happy for you & It motivates me. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

im proud of you well done your making great strides in overcoming your sa great news good post keep it up:clap


----------



## apurbabikash (Feb 3, 2010)

its so sweet of u. 
just ignore the things that suck u up. try opening out and share how u feel.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

That's wonderful. You're lucky to have your friend and her family.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

jook said:


> Also, when other people are aware, then the stress of trying to hide symptoms or worrying about what other people are thinking about how you might be behaving is illeviated. This can cut the anxiety down to a managable level and help you to relax.


This is exactly what I've found.



jook said:


> You're fortunate to have a friend who didn't freak out when you freaked out but instead, brought you back into the folds of her loving family.


It's unusual to find such a person. People I was close to in the past didn't understand and would freak out. They'd try to force me to participate, which was not only counterproductive but a form of bullying.


----------



## NemoNevermore (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow. I wonder how she made you come back, because I'm not sure I would have had the courage for that. Awesome, dude.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I was coaxed into coming back because she used very relaxed, matter-of-fact tones and held me briefly.


----------



## NemoNevermore (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah, but even so, you were the one who made the ultimate decision to go back.


----------



## jessthemess (Nov 17, 2009)

thats a fantastic experience. once we click with the right people who understand, anythings possible right? you are lucky to have such a supportive friend but you deserve to have one too. people also admire your honesty and it allows them to understand and learn. good for you odd_one im really proud of you.


----------

